

Ask HN: How to advertise online? - adamzerner

What are the most effective ways of advertising?  What is some good reading material to learn about online advertising?
======
livestyle
Im kind of biased but we here at buysellads.com provide a simple marketplace
platform to easily target, buy and track online ads.

p.s. Here is a great read on the subject [http://www.quicksprout.com/the-
beginners-guide-to-online-mar...](http://www.quicksprout.com/the-beginners-
guide-to-online-marketing-chapter-7/)

